# Oxytocin ?



## 72Monte (Mar 1, 2016)

I recently got a couple Oxytocin peptides from Extreme Peptides Its 2000 mcg - 2MG . I have Bacteriostatic water and Insulin pins. The dosage I want to start with is 40-50mcg so my question is how much water do I add to the power vial and how much do a draw out into the insulin pin to get 40-50mcg ? Thank You in advance for any helpful info.


----------

